# 29884 Lysis of Adhesions Knee



## coderguy1939 (Sep 11, 2008)

Can this procedure be coded more than once per knee -- as in medial, lateral and patellofemoral compartment?


----------



## mbort (Sep 11, 2008)

I do not find any documentation that states that we can not...but I personally would not.  My reasoning is that the description of the procedure does state "adhesions" so I dont think it matters where they are in the knee or how many.  My thought process is that it covers the entire joint.

I would love to be proven wrong though if anyone has anything on this they can share.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 13, 2008)

I would have to go with mbort on this one.


----------



## daedolos (Feb 26, 2018)

What would be your adhesion code from ICD-10?

Peace
?_?
Thanks in advance


----------

